# Bowhunting Convention-August 2008



## Bushkey

Hi friends.

I am sorry that I am on the quite side but the year has not slowed down for me since December, it has actually sped up for me with my Financial year end approaching at the end of this month. Excuses aside and back to the business at hand. 

1. We don't have a a sticky for this thread so I ask every body's help to keep it in the top 5 threads on our page. A simple ttt will do if you don't have any thing to say. Out of sight out of mind so lets try and keep it at the top.

2. I would also appreciate it if we can keep all the info pertaining to the ATBC in this thread. It will just keep all the info together and feels more organized. 

3. I have the price list for the animals to be hunted at Baobab.

Impala: Ram R750.00 Eve R500.00

Kudu: Bull R5500.00 Cow R2200.00

Wildebeest: Bull R2800.00 Cow R2200.00

Nyala: Bull R10000.00 Eve R6000.00

Warthog: Bear R500.00 Sow R500.00

Bushpig: Bear R550.00 Sow R550.00

Waterbuck: Bull R7000.00 cow R5000.00

Zebra: Stallion R6000.00 Mare R55000.000

Bushbuck: Ram R3000.00 Eve R3000.00

Sable: Bull R45000.00

Steenbuck: Ram R1000.00 Eve R1000.00

Duiker: Ram R800.00 Eve R800.00

Guinea-fowl: R50.00

4. I have an appointment with Pieter later today regarding the camp site etc. I hope to have more info regarding the costs and deposits for you later today or tomorrow. 

5. At this stage there is no electricity at the camp site, and every person will have to bring there own tent. There is a very nice lodge but it will not accommodate all of us and will be available at a whole different price. The camp site has all the creature comforts except for electricity, and we are going to have so much fun and talk so much "kak" we won't even miss the lack of "lectric"

6. Unfortunately I am going to have to ask for deposits for obvious reasons. 

7. Lets keep it simple, every body is responsible for there own food and drink, I will arrange for a dishwasher and camp cleaner technician.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## ASG

Tent is packed, camping chairs are packed and we're getting used to no lectric here in JHB.:wink:
Is there at least hot water for the missus? 
I can go 4 days without a bath but she'll never make it.

I can't wait for August.


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> 7. Lets keep it simple, every body is responsible for there own food and drink, I will arrange for a dishwasher and camp cleaner technician.





Best job description I ever heard.


----------



## Bushkey

ttt


----------



## Invictus

ttt


----------



## Pardus

Ag nou ja!!!!!


----------



## bowman africa

:archery::nyah:


----------



## Bushkey

I have the fees for the convention. 

It is going to work as follow. If you go as a hunter it will cost you R250.00 a day. If you go as a non hunter it will cost you R200.00 a day. This R250.00 includes your hunting and camping fees for the day but excludes your guide fee which will be an additional R80.00 a day.

Bare in mind there is only nine hides. So every body will not be able to hunt at the same time. It is not a big problem because it is going to give the people not hunting the time to go on walks, game drives, swimming, rhino feeding, poker chip shooting, talking "kak", brushing teeth with a cold one every morning, kudu drol spitting etc.

I for one are not going to be hunting, I will be doing camp detail and will be helping with the hunting side of things. Book your place via a deposit, PM, e-mail or phone (083 283 6388) me for details so we can discuss the hunting arrangements.

:wink:Early bird catches the worm:wink:.


----------



## bowman africa

Bossie, is die pryse vir die kampeer terrein of vor die lodge verblyf ?


----------



## Bushkey

bowman africa said:


> Bossie, is die pryse vir die kampeer terrein of vor die lodge verblyf ?


Dit is vir die kampeer terein. Die lodge kan net twaalf mense vat en dan moet kamers gedeel word. As ons twaalf gaan wees of minder wat ek hoop nie die geval gaan wees nie sal ons in die lodge gaan bly.


----------



## bowman africa

Hoeveel is die deposito ? Stuur asb 'n message met die bankrekening besonderhede.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*kampeer fooie*

Bliksem!!! R200 pp per dag in n tent sonder krag is wild,plus R80 vir n gids.


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Bliksem!!! R200 pp per dag in n tent sonder krag is wild,plus R80 vir n gids.


Ja dit klink rof, maar dit sluit jagvoertuig, afslag, ablusie fasiliteite, elektrisiteit wat hy beloof om aan te le, kamp skoonmaker, hout swembad en groot genoeg plek vir ons almal in. :dontknow:


----------



## Karoojager

How many hunters and escorts are at this moment are logged on ?
I am very exited to see some of my virtual pen pals in August.


----------



## Invictus

pick me:wink:


----------



## bowman africa

I'm there. Just send the bank account details


----------



## bowman africa

Moerneuker, maar Augustus is ver.


----------



## Karoojager

bowman africa said:


> Moerneuker, maar Augustus is ver.


I count every day !!!!! It is so hard to wait


----------



## JH HUNTER

ttt


----------



## ASG

Shiiiiiit boys,

The forum has slowed to a crawl.
Anyway... *169 Days to go*:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman africa

Ons wag vir Bossie om die bank besonderhede te gee sodat ons die deposito kan oorbetaal.

Prost
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## daretobowhunt

Philip Moolman said:


> Bliksem!!! R200 pp per dag in n tent sonder krag is wild,plus R80 vir n gids.


Ek stem Philip, ek is beslis in die verkeerde mark!As julle plek soek vir die volgende "shoot", gee net die woord, kan ek julle help.......


----------



## bowman africa

ttt


----------



## spatan

Ttt


----------



## Karoojager

165 DAYS TO GO !!!!!


----------



## Gerhard

Karoojager said:


> 165 DAYS TO GO !!!!!


Forget about counting down the days!!!!

Its just to many.

Rather count down the full moon untill July and then start working on the days.

Works good for me till now.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

At this stage we are going to be as follow.

Bossie and Heidi

Frank 

Graig and three other

Willem and I suspect his wife.

Invictus and his missis. 

That brings us to 11. Any more takers?


----------



## Bushkey

Bushkey said:


> At this stage we are going to be as follow.
> 
> Bossie and Heidi
> 
> Frank
> 
> Graig and three other
> 
> Willem and I suspect his wife.
> 
> Invictus and his missis.
> 
> That brings us to 11. Any more takers?


Sorry for the spelling Craig


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Bhc*



Bushkey said:


> At this stage we are going to be as follow.
> 
> Bossie and Heidi
> 
> Frank
> 
> Graig and three other
> 
> Willem and I suspect his wife.
> 
> Invictus and his missis.
> 
> That brings us to 11. Any more takers?


Bossie ,
Ek en Belinda sal Saterdag middag by julle aansluit.Verder gaan dit goed,jy is stil.
Julle moet kom asb kom kuier
Groete
Philip


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie ,
> Ek en Belinda sal Saterdag middag by julle aansluit.Verder gaan dit goed,jy is stil.
> Julle moet kom asb kom kuier
> Groete
> Philip


So gou as ek kan kom gaan ons daar uitslaan. Ek vat maar net nie grond nie. Nou Saterdag het ek finansiele jaar einde met my ouditeure en boekhouers. So gou ek daar klaar kom jaag ek Louis Trichaardt toe vir 'n field kompetisie. Eers weer Sondag nag by die huis. Ek wil graag kom kyk waar jy nou bly.


----------



## ASG

Ja boys & girl!

What about the rest of you?

Skirt & hubby?
Drenaline?
Engee?
Pardus?
Cupid?
Bushcat?


----------



## Invictus

Marius and Retha is invictus since I know most of you by name.


----------



## ASG

ttt


----------



## Skirt

ASG said:


> Ja boys & girl!
> 
> What about the rest of you?
> 
> Skirt & hubby?
> Drenaline?
> Engee?
> Pardus?
> Cupid?
> Bushcat?


When exactly and where? I will ask Blaine if he is keen. Funny, I don't even have a bow yet but I am sure we can bring our side when it comes to talking **** next to the campfire :wink:
Estelle


----------



## Bushkey

Skirt said:


> When exactly and where? I will ask Blaine if he is keen. Funny, I don't even have a bow yet but I am sure we can bring our side when it comes to talking **** next to the campfire :wink:
> Estelle


Hi Estelle. The convention starts on 7 August and will end on 11 August 2008.


----------



## ASG

Hi Estelle,

Bossie forgot to mention that the convention is in Tzaneen at Baobab Safaris.
I think there will be far more lies told and **** spoken than hunting done on that weekend so a bow is not a pre requisite.
A good sense of humour and the ability to weave a tale are.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Jammer ja hier is sommer 'n foto van die hek. Nou weet julle.


----------



## Karoojager

ASG said:


> I think there will be far more lies told and **** spoken than hunting done on that weekend so a bow is not a pre requisite.


Hey Craig, we are all honest people at the convention and every story what you hear around the fire is true:wink::wink:
Seems we are a funny bunch of people there.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Bushkey said:


> Hi Estelle. The convention starts on 7 August and will end on 11 August 2008.


Hi bossie kan mens net vir die dag ook deur kom dalk een aan oor slaap sal seker daai naweek of in Potties wees of op hoedspruit Tyd sal leer


----------



## Bushkey

OutaAfrica said:


> Hi bossie kan mens net vir die dag ook deur kom dalk een aan oor slaap sal seker daai naweek of in Potties wees of op hoedspruit Tyd sal leer


Dit sal seker nie 'n probleem wees nie, maar kyk maar of jy dit nie langer kan maak nie.


----------



## ASG

Frank,

By now you should know that hunting stories and fishing stories are very similar. 

There are always a few inches added and jis laaik boys!.............. 
"You should have checked the one that got away boet...":wink:


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Frank,
> 
> By now you should know that hunting stories and fishing stories are very similar.
> 
> There are always a few inches added and jis laaik boys!..............
> "You should have checked the one that got away boet...":wink:


How does a South African start a story? Hi Piet do you the remember that day when we were so drunk?......story :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey

ttt


----------



## ASG

Bossie,

This is a TRUE hunting camp story as witnessed by me about 15 years ago on a buddy's farm in Warmbaths.

The oomies were deep into their second or third bottle of Rikkie Louw and Coke.:darkbeer:

One of the oomies emptied out a shotgun shell, folded the ends nicely again and put the now empty shell into his CZ single barrel shotgun.

He then tunes his buddy "Ek wet jou n honderd rand dat jy so kak skiet jy kan my nie raak skiet of 30 tree met hierie haelgeweer nie!"

His buddy told him he's mad and kept drinking. After being nagged and taunted by this oomie for about half a bottle of Rikki Louw, his buddy gives up and takes the shotgun.

Now as the oomie was stumbling along in the dark to his 30 yard mark, his buddy opened the breach to check the load and this is what transpired...

"Nee vok man, die doos het n bokhael patroon hier in gedruk, kom ek verander gou die ding met donshael."

I'll leave the rest of this story to your imagination...:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Eina Bliksem.

Many moons ago I made a joke with "some one". I will tell you the whole story in detail, but it was along the same line. Only difference I was the shot. 

I took the shot out a shotgun shel and promptly loaded the shotgun, fired it at a dude at about 5 yards. Forgot about the plastic plug that holds the shot together. Like I say I can't go in to to much detail now. You will have to wait till August.

The dude did not get hurt to seriously but I felt like a huge chop.


----------



## Bushkey

ttt


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Shooting "jokes"*



Bushkey said:


> Eina Bliksem.
> 
> Many moons ago I made a joke with "some one". I will tell you the whole story in detail, but it was along the same line. Only difference I was the shot.
> 
> I took the shot out a shotgun shel and promptly loaded the shotgun, fired it at a dude at about 5 yards. Forgot about the plastic plug that holds the shot together. Like I say I can't go in to to much detail now. You will have to wait till August.
> 
> The dude did not get hurt to seriously but I felt like a huge chop.


Craig/Bossie,
With a blunt you easily brake the leg(dybeen)of a Blesbuck.Rather not try this kind of jokes with bows,not even at 25lbs.You get full penetration on a warthog with a judo point as well.When we were young we used to shoot at each other with airguns,stupid little fokkertjies.With my Fx and Air Arms you would easily kill a human.(Se nou net een korrel bly agter,jy skiet iemand moertoe)

Philip


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Craig/Bossie,
> With a blunt you easily brake the leg(dybeen)of a Blesbuck.Rather not try this kind of jokes with bows,not even at 25lbs.You get full penetration on a warthog with a judo point as well.When we were young we used to shoot at each other with airguns,stupid little fokkertjies.With my Fx and Air Arms you would easily kill a human.(Se nou net een korrel bly agter,jy skiet iemand moertoe)
> 
> Philip


Brandewyn het mos nie brieke nie:doh:. Darem word ons ouer ne.:wink:


----------



## ASG

Daai twee ooms waarvan ek geskryf het is baie ouer as ons. Dit wys net hoe gevaarlik brannewyn kan wees. Selfs in jou ou dag.

Here's another good one I saw at the same farm...

We had a group of doctors from PTA hunting with us for a long weekend in May about 8 years ago.
The manne once again got stuck into the brannewyn, whisky, OBS etc.

The one oke said he's got to go for a leak and stumbles out into the darkness.
A bit later we all hear...DOEF!, Eina Vok!!!!!
This oke had fallen over a dead branch and cut his right leg about 10cm below the knee.

This is not a problem for these okes as everyone is a doctor and they start to fix their buddy. It was unanimously agreed that he will require a few stitches and they got to work.

The next morning this poor oke gets out of bed and nearly falls over.
His right foot was pulled inwards at an weird angle and he hopped on his left foot to the boma where we were all having breakfast.

Now sober, the doctors started to fall off their chairs with laughter and it turned out that they were so pissed that while stitching up their buddy, they neglected to clean the wound. Blood was running down the inside of his leg and they stitched as far as they saw blood.
The poor oke had stiches running from just below his knee to the inside of his foot.

The actual wound was only about 5 cm long and on sober scrutiny, didn't need stitches anyway.


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Daai twee ooms waarvan ek geskryf het is baie ouer as ons. Dit wys net hoe gevaarlik brannewyn kan wees. Selfs in jou ou dag.
> 
> Here's another good one I saw at the same farm...
> 
> We had a group of doctors from PTA hunting with us for a long weekend in May about 8 years ago.
> The manne once again got stuck into the brannewyn, whisky, OBS etc.
> 
> The one oke said he's got to go for a leak and stumbles out into the darkness.
> A bit later we all hear...DOEF!, Eina Vok!!!!!
> This oke had fallen over a dead branch and cut his right leg about 10cm below the knee.
> 
> This is not a problem for these okes as everyone is a doctor and they start to fix their buddy. It was unanimously agreed that he will require a few stitches and they got to work.
> 
> The next morning this poor oke gets out of bed and nearly falls over.
> His right foot was pulled inwards at an weird angle and he hopped on his left foot to the boma where we were all having breakfast.
> 
> Now sober, the doctors started to fall off their chairs with laughter and it turned out that they were so pissed that while stitching up their buddy, they neglected to clean the wound. Blood was running down the inside of his leg and they stitched as far as they saw blood.
> The poor oke had stiches running from just below his knee to the inside of his foot.
> 
> The actual wound was only about 5 cm long and on sober scrutiny, didn't need stitches anyway.


Well that explains it then


----------



## Gerhard

:darkbeer:Remind me not to go hunting with drinking doctors:darkbeer:

That was funny


----------



## Karoojager

Here our doctors don`t must drink to make mistakes like wrong stitching or forget a shears in the belly.


----------



## Bushkey

ttt :deadhorse:elch:


----------



## Bushkey

ttt


----------



## Karoojager

Only 147 days to go


----------



## bowman africa

ttt


----------



## Karoojager

Only 142 short days


----------



## bowman africa

ttt


----------



## husky

*Pleeeeeezzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!*

Dont forget to send me the closing date!

As it will be my first, These prices does this include truphy hunt aswell or is the Basic price with adds on trophy? Just curios!! It would be just my luck when I can't talk about the big one that got away and i DONT do dishes!!

I'm counting the days aswell as TTT

G:wink:


----------



## husky

*Pplleeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz*

Don't forget to send me the due date 

Just for intrest sake, the price list that you gave us does that include trophies? I just wouldn't like to shoot one of those that didn't get away!
One of my buddies whent on an invitation hunt and so they Spotted some nice Kudu. The words of the owner was shoot as many as you can.
Good old friend :darkbeer:"BRANDY" was also enjoyed along the way!!
As my Friend aimed he saw some movement over the tracker's shoulder then he aimed in another direction than where the Kudu was standing.Tha words of the tracker was shoot it!! He for one you don't invite twice, So he pulled the trigger. The loaders were sent to pick up, and they carried on hunting.
At about 4pm they reached camp again, Where the owner was standing.
My buddy was informed that He shot the Owners STUD BUL BUFFALO and he needs the R 85 000-00 With in 24 Hours So he could get another one before they're sold out and before the matting season starts.
He how ever ended up selling his 4x4 Land cruiser for there was no way he could get R85000 with in 24 Hours.

I'm counting the days aswell as TTT
Thanx 

G :tongue:


----------



## Bushkey

husky said:


> Don't forget to send me the due date
> 
> Just for intrest sake, the price list that you gave us does that include trophies? I just wouldn't like to shoot one of those that didn't get away!
> One of my buddies whent on an invitation hunt and so they Spotted some nice Kudu. The words of the owner was shoot as many as you can.
> Good old friend :darkbeer:"BRANDY" was also enjoyed along the way!!
> As my Friend aimed he saw some movement over the tracker's shoulder then he aimed in another direction than where the Kudu was standing.Tha words of the tracker was shoot it!! He for one you don't invite twice, So he pulled the trigger. The loaders were sent to pick up, and they carried on hunting.
> At about 4pm they reached camp again, Where the owner was standing.
> My buddy was informed that He shot the Owners STUD BUL BUFFALO and he needs the R 85 000-00 With in 24 Hours So he could get another one before they're sold out and before the matting season starts.
> He how ever ended up selling his 4x4 Land cruiser for there was no way he could get R85000 with in 24 Hours.
> 
> I'm counting the days aswell as TTT
> Thanx
> 
> G :tongue:


What you see is what you get. There is no funny extra charges if the animal is a trophy animal instead of a non trophy animal etc. He has Rhino, Buffalo and Sable. Please don't bring your friend along because these three aren't for sale:wink:


----------



## ASG

Ag nee Bossie!

I for one was looking forward to taking a sable, buff and rhino and now you say they're not on the list.

Ag well, I'll just have to settle for an impala instead.:wink:


----------



## bowman africa

ttt

:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Vanaf 7. Augustus na 11. Augustus boog jaag convention

Only 135 days


----------



## Karoojager

Only 132 Days and the rest from today


----------



## husky

*ttt*

tttttttttt


----------



## Karoojager

*Only 129 Days*
Because this I begin the new week with a smile:wink:


----------



## bowman africa

ttt


----------



## husky

TT....NO!! Audi TT TURBO!!


----------



## Bushkey

Sorry guys but at this stage a few of us luckier AT'rs are going to be hunting at Baobab the first weekend in May. We want to go do a recce. At this stage it is me, Phillip, Rhuan, Wulfie, Belinda and a few other friends. We will of course ceep you guys posted:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> Sorry guys but at this stage a few of us luckier AT'rs are going to be hunting at Baobab the first weekend in May. We want to go do a recce. At this stage it is me, Phillip, Rhuan, Wulfie, Belinda and a few other friends. We will of course ceep you guys posted:wink:



Ohh Bossie you make me very enviously:embara:


----------



## Karoojager

* Een honderd en sestien kort days *


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> * Een honderd en sestien kort days *


I and a few others are luck enough to be hunting there in May, June and July:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

I spoke to the owner of Baobab last week. He told me that they successfully harvested 16 animals on there opening weekend. That is amazing if you take into account what the veldt still looks like.


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> I and a few others are luck enough to be hunting there in May, June and July:wink:


Oohhh Bossie, you stretch my nose long and longer like a piesang:wink::greenwithenvy:

Ups, before I forget 110 klein days:wav:


----------



## Invictus

we need a sticky for this can any mod help


----------



## ASG

Bossie,

Just remember to leave something for the convention weekend.
I wish I could get out to hunt in May, June & July.:tongue:

How many hectares is this ranch?


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Just remember to leave something for the convention weekend.
> I wish I could get out to hunt in May, June & July.:tongue:
> 
> How many hectares is this ranch?


Craig, it is very easy. Jump in your car, or hitch a lift with Ruhan there is space for another hunter or two for the first weekend in May.

That farm is over a 1000 hectares.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Baobab*



ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Just remember to leave something for the convention weekend.
> I wish I could get out to hunt in May, June & July.:tongue:
> 
> How many hectares is this ranch?


Craig,
How are you?Baobab is 2300 or 2800 Ha
Oom Philip


----------



## ASG

Jissie manne,

My hart se JA! Maar ek kan dit nie doen nie.

Al my los geltjies gaan op die oomblik in my Zambie jag in. Die feit dat die rand swakker teen die dollar is help ook nie. Ek is hoeka lus vir n lekker rooibok potjie en kuier om die ou boesman tv.:tongue:

Baie dankie vir die uitnodiging!:wink:

Op 2300 Ha gaan julle definitief baie lekker jag. Ek sal maar moet wag tot Augustus om te sien hoe lyk die plaas.


----------



## bowman africa

Bossie, is dit die naweek van die eerste Mei of die een daarna wat julle Baobab toe gaan ?


----------



## Bushkey

bowman africa said:


> Bossie, is dit die naweek van die eerste Mei of die een daarna wat julle Baobab toe gaan ?


Dis reg, stel jy belang?


----------



## bowman africa

Ek het gehoop dit is die tweede naweek. My meisiekind verjaar die 2de Mei. Sou sal my lekker moer as ek dit mis. Wanneer gaan julle weer Baobab toe ?


----------



## Bushkey

bowman africa said:


> Ek het gehoop dit is die tweede naweek. My meisiekind verjaar die 2de Mei. Sou sal my lekker moer as ek dit mis. Wanneer gaan julle weer Baobab toe ?


Ek verstaan. Ons gaan weer die 4de tot die 6de Julie.


----------



## Karoojager

:lie::lie:


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> :lie::lie:


You want to come earlier Frank.:wink:


----------



## bowman africa

Sal solank daai julie een in my dagboek skryf....:wink:


----------



## husky

you go guys go get the big one that got away!!!


----------



## husky

Almost forgot!!!


TTTT:wink:


----------



## ASG

ttt


----------



## Karoojager

I wish you all a good start in the new week

 En nee vergeet, alleen 99 days


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> En nee vergeet, alleen 99 days[/COLOR]


No Frank:wink: for me Phillip, Ruhan, Stephan and a few others only 4 days. :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> No Frank:wink: for me Phillip, Ruhan, Stephan and a few others only 4 days. :darkbeer:


Ohhh manne, you can not feel the pain inside me after this notice.:embara:
I hope you all have much success. 
Please let one duiker for my alive if I stay in August there:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Here at AT is none visitor today, is this because the public holiday ? I can hear the Delaray song up to Germany:wink: Two of this days in one week is to much, I guess at friday the velcro and his baas have babalas:wink:

Enjoy the days:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ASG

Ja Frank,

Once again "Human and Constitutional Rights" is costing our economy a fortune.


----------



## Bushkey

And to think we are currently at Baobab and broadcasting live:wink: All of a sudden I am glad it is a long weekend.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

I wish you, Heidi, Philip, Belinda, Ruhan, Stephan and Leon much success and a hot wire for a live broadcasting for me:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> I wish you, Heidi, Philip, Belinda, Ruhan, Stephan and Leon much success and a hot wire for a live broadcasting for me:tongue:


Thanks Frank. I told you that Heidi shot an Warthog with those Slicktricks?


----------



## ASG

Ttt


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> Thanks Frank. I told you that Heidi shot an Warthog with those Slicktricks?


Yes Bossie, in the Ruhan Thread.
Good to hear that Heidi was successful and the gift had done his job.
What was with you and Philip ?? No success ?? Or were your both in the kitchen ?


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Yes Bossie, in the Ruhan Thread.
> Good to hear that Heidi was successful and the gift had done his job.
> What was with you and Philip ?? No success ?? Or were your both in the kitchen ?


While they were hunting Friday, I off corse had to work. When they were hunting Saturday, I had a land claims meeting and had to take rations and fuel to Yamani. That left me with only Sunday morning in a hide.

Phillip could only hunt on Friday but had end of month at his pharmacy on Saturday and had to work. We have bad luck in the work department.


----------



## ASG

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman africa

ttt


----------



## Karoojager

En nee vergeet, alleen 71 days:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Bushkey

At this stag we are as follow.

Bossie, Heidi, Frank, Ruahn, Willem en garde, Craig en garde, Phillip, Belinda, Stephan, Martie en Leon. Wie het ek gemis?


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> At this stag we are as follow.
> 
> Bossie, Heidi, Frank, Ruahn, Willem en garde, Craig en garde, Phillip, Belinda, Stephan, Martie en Leon. Wie het ek gemis?


Seems we are a nice bunch of hunting enthusiasts and virtual AT friends.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Seems we are a nice bunch of hunting enthusiasts and virtual AT friends.:darkbeer:


I think so Frank.

I spoke to the owner yesterday. It seems we will get discount on our day fees to below R200.00 day. That is also good news.


----------



## mogodu

Cheaper day fees
YIIIIIPPPPPIIIIEEEEE !!!
:RockOn::RockOn::blob1::blob1::wav::banana:


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> I think so Frank.
> 
> I spoke to the owner yesterday. It seems we will get discount on our day fees to below R200.00 day. That is also good news.


Well done Bossie, then I can shoot a bigger animal:wink:
What do you prefer for a animal in you deep-freezer from my ?


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Well done Bossie, then I can shoot a bigger animal:wink:
> What do you prefer for a animal in you deep-freezer from my ?


Any thing Frank, it really doesn't matter. I am on my way out the door to go hunt on Boulders this weekend.

It's hard and difficult work but somebody has to do it:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> Any thing Frank, it really doesn't matter. I am on my way out the door to go hunt on Boulders this weekend.
> 
> It's hard and difficult work but somebody has to do it:wink:


Ohh, poor boy my compassion is with you
In eight weeks I stay by you side to help by this hard job. A place by the dog is enough for my as you know.

Ek hoop jy kry sukses by jy jaag:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ASG

ttt:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Only 61 Days


----------



## Ruhan

*Net 'n herhinnering!*

*Nog net 48 dae!!!*


----------



## Karoojager

Ruhan said:


> *Nog net 48 dae!!!*


For my the excitement is same like by the first time:tongue:, I hope the finish is not so quick and abrupt like then:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Herhinnering !!!!39 baie short dae


----------



## Karoojager

Only 23 days:wav:


----------



## Bushkey

Next week this time I am picking Frank up at O.R. Thambo. The time has arrived. The convention is upon us. 

Can all you guys attending please provide me with your telephone numbers. I want to chat to you about some detail and it is a bit difficult having a one on one over the net. 

Thanks


----------



## Bushkey

ttt.


----------



## bowman africa

Darrem so 'n iets goeie nuus. Johan Lottering van Tawkhaw - Big 5 gaan ook saam op die naweek. Ek het hom oorreed om so 'n paar van sy Big 5 bh's saam te vat sodat die manne hulle bietjie van nader kan leer ken.

Amper daar.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey

bowman africa said:


> Darrem so 'n iets goeie nuus. Johan Lottering van Tawkhaw - Big 5 gaan ook saam op die naweek. Ek het hom oorreed om so 'n paar van sy Big 5 bh's saam te vat sodat die manne hulle bietjie van nader kan leer ken.
> 
> Amper daar.....:darkbeer:


Thanks Willem, dit beloof om a great nawek te wees. Johan is 'n great ou en ek weet hy gaan lekker saam met ons kuier. 

My "convention" begin al Maandag as ek vir Frank by O.R.Thambo gaan haal. Ek gaan al seer wees by die tyd dat julle ouens by my uitkom:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## ASG

Johan coming to the convention is bonus. 
It saves me having to drive to the north of PTA to collect some b/heads.

Good luck Bossie. I started taking my liver tablets on Monday already.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Seems Philip must bring a familie package of Aspirin along:wink:


----------



## ASG

Frank,

Aspirin, KGB, Vitamin B drips, Vitamin C tablets, Malox or Gaviscon etc, etc....

I think it's going to be a bit rough.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Now men I start the trip to the convention and arrive at monday 11:20 Johannesburg. The time is stretching like a rubber band to see you all.:embara:


----------



## Bushkey

Yes every body, we met the man. Me Ruahn and Leon picked Frank up at the airport yesterday. We already spent a few memorable hours with him. It is going to be an interesting trip, you can believe me. :wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Frank*



Bushkey said:


> Yes every body, we met the man. Me Ruahn and Leon picked Frank up at the airport yesterday. We already spent a few memorable hours with him. It is going to be an interesting trip, you can believe me. :wink:


Bossie,
Het jy reggekom by VLT?Groete vir al die muishonde?Japie van Bloubank wil weet van jagters hierdie naweek by hom.
Groete
Philip


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie,
> Het jy reggekom by VLT?Groete vir al die muishonde?Japie van Bloubank wil weet van jagters hierdie naweek by hom.
> Groete
> Philip


Ek is op soek 'n LM5 of AR15 maar hulle wil nie met 'n tang aan die goed vat nie.:sad:

Ons is die naweek op Yamani, saam met Frank, Leon en ander vriende so ons sal dit nie na Japie toe kan maak nie.


----------



## Ruhan

Bushkey said:


> Yes every body, we met the man. Me Ruahn and Leon picked Frank up at the airport yesterday. We already spent a few memorable hours with him. It is going to be an interesting trip, you can believe me. :wink:



Hier is 'n paar fotos van ons ontmoeting by die lughawe. Soos julle kan sien het die convention al klaar begin vir 'n paar van ons.


----------



## Karoojager

Baie nice pictures:wink:


----------



## kudu60

*good time Frank !*

Hey, nice pictures Frank and friends!

I wish you a good time, good trophies and come back in one piece.

best greeting from kudu60 & Karin


----------



## Compoundschütze

Hello Frank 
It's very nice. 
I see that you have a lot of fun. :wink:
But the beer cans are so small..:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Best regards Cs


----------



## mogodu

I met Frank last night.:darkbeer::darkbeer: This morning ukey:
All I can say is He is a very nice guy. I look forward to the convention.
We will also be shooting together tonight at Jaques place

Groete
Stefan:cocktail:


----------



## Ruhan

*Ses dae oor!*

Volgende week hierdie tyd gaan party van ons of in die hide of in die tent sit met 'n moerse babbelas! KAN NIE WAG NIE!!!!


----------



## Karoojager

Ruhan said:


> Volgende week hierdie tyd gaan party van ons of in die hide of in die tent sit met 'n moerse babbelas! KAN NIE WAG NIE!!!!


Ja, Ruhan, ek het nou geleer van drink-skoene, en het na die naweek vir my 'n stewige paar gaan koop by Trappers Trading.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Drink skoene*



Karoojager said:


> Ja, Ruhan, ek het nou geleer van drink-skoene, en het na die naweek vir my 'n stewige paar gaan koop by Trappers Trading.


Frank,
Ek ken Bossie,Leon,ENOS en die ander manne se drinkgewoontes al te goed.Hulle val nie maklik om nie.Sien uit na die naweek,jou Afrikaans is 100,wou jou graag n paar nuwe woordjies bygeleer het.
Groete
Philip


----------



## bowman africa

Het enige iemand dalk die GPS koordinate vir Baobab ???


----------



## Ruhan

Hier is die korrdinate to by die hek van Boabab.

S23˚ 55.583 / E30˚ 33.833


----------



## bowman africa

Thanks Ruhan !!
Sien julle more oggend.


----------



## Karoojager

bowman africa said:


> Thanks Ruhan !!
> Sien julle more oggend.


Hoe laat is jy hier?


----------



## bowman africa

gaan probeer 4 uur ry uit pta uit. weet nie hoe lank se ry is dit nie...


----------



## Ruhan

bowman africa said:


> gaan probeer 4 uur ry uit pta uit. weet nie hoe lank se ry is dit nie...


Jy behoort so teen 8:00 daar te wees. Ek ry 6:00 uit Pretoria dan is ek teen 10:00 daar.


----------



## mogodu

Daarshy
Ons drink skoene is aangetrek,:darkbeer:
Die broadheads is skerp, en die bokke wag om bakkie te ry:tongue:
Vandag is die dag, Die Convention het uit eindelik aangebreek,
Ek sal ongelukkig eers Vrydag kan gaan, maar sterkte vir die res van julle

Groete
Stefan


----------



## jcdup

Julle moet dit geniet!

Onthou die foto's


----------



## mogodu

Die laaste uur en 'n half voor ek convention toew ry is moer lank
Ek hoor hulle het al 'n kudu en vark geskiet
Groete
Stefan


----------



## ASG

Lucky *******s!

I couldn't attend due to an injury to my wallet.

Best of luck guys and we're looking forward to the photos.:wink:


----------



## GrootWildJagter

waars die fotos?


----------



## bowman africa

Sommer so 'n paar lusmakers. Die beter fotos sal later volg (van Ruhan of Bossie af).


----------



## bowman africa

Nog 'n paar


----------



## bowman africa

And the one and only Mr Frank Steinnagel...........in action..:darkbeer:


----------



## mogodu

Nog 'n paar fotos. Dit was een great naweek vir my.
Die bosbok op die foto het net 24uur langer gelewe , toe skiet Heidi hom
Dit was baie lekker om so 'n klomp great mense te ontmoet
Die rooibok is met 'n Slicktrick geskiet.
























Die rooibok wat ek geskiet het het net 40yards verder geval van die hide af.









Die kampterein toe ons al begin oppak het









Groete
Stefan


----------



## bowman africa

Our camp cook.......imported all the way from Germany......


----------



## bowman africa

Some other drunk dude.........:darkbeer:




Cheers Steph..


----------



## bowman africa

Snuff doing its thing...burning some brains out...


----------



## bowman africa

This cabbage comes with a written guarantee. Eight bar pressure and about 2000 gallons of:killpain: super heated air.......:killpain:


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Geluk, lyk of julle n lekker tyd gehad het.

Mooi bosbok daai:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Yes guys, it was a great and unforgettable weekend. It is a pity that not more people could have made it but there is always next year. We will start a new threat for the convention shortly. I am just running like crazy after a robbery at my business. Here is a quick preview of Heidi on the last day.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

I'm green with envy!


----------



## bowman africa

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> I'm green with envy!


Will that be a lesson to you!! It was your own choice to be a wooos and not join us. Now you'll have to wait a whole year.....

:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Waterbok*

Heidi,
Dis n moerse waterbok,BAIE GELUK!


----------



## Karoojager

Hello Bowhunting mates, I am back home again.
Here some of my hunting success pictures from our convention.
A story will come later if I found more time ( here is 30 past two in the night ).

First my warthog

View attachment 441814


Then next day this nice impala came in after Ruhan shot a nice one

View attachment 441816


Next day the same story with this female

View attachment 441818


I must say a big big *THANK YOU* to all what was involved to make this fine convention possible.


----------



## nimrod-100

Congrats Frank :darkbeer:

Nice trophies! 

Excited to hear about the convention and your successful bowhunting trips. :tongue:


----------



## bowman africa

Hey Frank, where are the pics of your Cape Town bokkie ?
Glad your safe back home.

Willem


----------



## Karoojager

Here my pictures from the Cape.

First a picture from my and Sven with our afternoon success.

View attachment 442014


As you can see a nice heart shot

View attachment 442015


Then a successful fieldpoint shot from the bakkie at this 8 kilo rooicat

View attachment 442016


Here the proud hunter

View attachment 442017


At least I huntet with a pice of firewood this two Puffadders

View attachment 442019


----------



## mogodu

Glad you are home safely.
Great trofees and great meeting you

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Gerhard

Frank,

Congratulations.

Its a pity we did not meet this time as well.

It looks like I will have to come and visit you in Germany for a boar hunt :wink:

It looks like I will be staying a bit longer in South Africa than what I planned...


----------



## Bayfield

Gerhard said:


> It looks like I will be staying a bit longer in South Africa than what I planned...


Hi Gerhard,

Good to hear that you are back home. Like they say - it's never so bad that it's not good for something. Enjoy the extra time with your family.


----------



## Karoojager

Gerhard said:


> Frank,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Its a pity we did not meet this time as well.
> 
> It looks like I will have to come and visit you in Germany for a boar hunt :wink:
> 
> It looks like I will be staying a bit longer in South Africa than what I planned...


Yes Gerhard, like you said, it is a pity that also our meeting this year was not able.
I wish to can directly take the next flight at " home "
Enjoy you extra time by you family !!!!


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Frank Steinnagel*



Karoojager said:


> Here my pictures from the Cape.
> 
> First a picture from my and Sven with our afternoon success.
> 
> View attachment 442014
> 
> 
> As you can see a nice heart shot
> 
> View attachment 442015
> 
> 
> Then a successful fieldpoint shot from the bakkie at this 8 kilo rooicat
> 
> View attachment 442016
> 
> 
> Here the proud hunter
> 
> View attachment 442017
> 
> 
> At least I huntet with a pice of firewood this two Puffadders
> 
> View attachment 442019


For all of you that do not know Frank.As from the pics you can surely see his shooting ability.He sets an example for every bowhunter.Excellent shot placement!It was an honour meeting you!Me and Belinda wish you and your family well and hope to see you in the near future.
Philip


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> For all of you that do not know Frank.As from the pics you can surely see his shooting ability.He sets an example for every bowhunter.Excellent shot placement!It was an honour meeting you!Me and Belinda wish you and your family well and hope to see you in the near future.
> Philip


Thank you for you warm words Philip.
It was also for me a great honor to meet you and Belinda.
I also hope to to see you again.
Frank


----------



## Karoojager

Here some trophy pictures more from my hunt in the beloved country.
This was my first night hunt ( cape area ) and I was self surprised how good it works, but also I had some new experiences what gave me new lessons.
It is not easy for a finger shooter to hunt by night, because I have no loop on my string what fix the peep every time at the same place.


This was my first duiker and night shot, he laid on the ground and move no cm after my shot at 20 yard.

View attachment 443324


This was the second try at a standing duiker in probably 27 yard. I aimed at the heart but I know not exactly what happened, was it a string jump or was this turned peep, I shoot him throug the neck and hit the aorta. The duiker was after around 10 meter down.

View attachment 443325


This was my third night shot at a distance from 23 yard. The duiker stands frontside to me and my arrow found the right way in the chest and out of the bottom part of his body. The dog from a french friend helps to find the duiker after around 30 to 40 meter distance because she follow very good the blood trail. 

View attachment 443326


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Here some trophy pictures more from my hunt in the beloved country.
> This was my first night hunt ( cape area ) and I was self surprised how good it works, but also I had some new experiences what gave me new lessons.
> It is not easy for a finger shooter to hunt by night, because I have no loop on my string what fix the peep every time at the same place.
> 
> 
> This was my first duiker and night shot, he laid on the ground and move no cm after my shot at 20 yard.
> 
> View attachment 443324
> 
> 
> This was the second try at a standing duiker in probably 27 yard. I aimed at the heart but I know not exactly what happened, was it a string jump or was this turned peep, I shoot him throug the neck and hit the aorta. The duiker was after around 10 meter down.
> 
> View attachment 443325
> 
> 
> This was my third night shot at a distance from 23 yard. The duiker stands frontside to me and my arrow found the right way in the chest and out of the bottom part of his body. The dog from a french friend helps to find the duiker after around 30 to 40 meter distance because she follow very good the blood trail.
> 
> View attachment 443326


Viva La France!!!


----------



## Karoojager

*Viva Viva Viva* :wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Now after one week at home again, I must say, this was the best holiday time since 8 years. I can not say thank you enough to Bossie, Heidi, Ruhan, Willem, Stefan, Martie, Leon, Jaques and all the other persons what I met in Tzaneen and at Baobab.

I will never forget this weeks.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

isnt hunting buck at night illegal? except if you have special permits?

i am just asking the question as i would like to know, i have no problem with the fact that people hunt at night.


----------



## Bushkey

GrootWildJagter said:


> isnt hunting buck at night illegal? except if you have special permits?
> 
> i am just asking the question as i would like to know, i have no problem with the fact that people hunt at night.


I have no idea:noidea:


----------



## Karoojager

GrootWildJagter said:


> isnt hunting buck at night illegal? except if you have special permits?
> 
> i am just asking the question as i would like to know, i have no problem with the fact that people hunt at night.


The hunt was on a french friends private farm between Swellendam and Robertson. I have no clue for the special permit, but will send him a mail for asking this.


----------

